# First AQHA show



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

My first ever AQHA show is this Saturday. This is something I've wanted to do with my horse for a long time and I'm very excited but just a little nervous :lol: Could someone give a quick rundown/checklist of things to remember to bring, do beforehand, tips, pointers, etc, just pretty much whatever. My trainer's going with me, with will be a BIG help, but I don't want to overlook anything. 

We're doing HUS and equitation. I think we'll do fine on the rail but it's the pattern I'm nervous about. Patterns go one of two ways-completely smooth and perfect or a disaster. Neither of us (me or horse) really like patterns but we're trying to get better.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Should I already have my show clothes on when I get there? Or just boots and breeches and something else on top? 
Also what is hunter under saddle level 1? There's amateur HUS level 1, amateur HUS, and open HUS, and I get those.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Congrats for your first AQHA show and GOOD LUCK!! Remember to breathe & smile (both will relax you) and HAVE FUN!!

I have not shown English, but I have shown pattern classes. Took me a LONG time to relax so I could remember the pattern. Two things that helped me was (1) to practice the pattern in my head; sometimes I would walk through it on the ground and to GO SLOW when you are in the show pen and (2) move forward from any mistake (dwelling on it will cause you to make MORE mistakes and or to tense up which also leads to mistakes).

Let us know how you do!!!!


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

howrsegirl123 said:


> Should I already have my show clothes on when I get there? Or just boots and breeches and something else on top?
> Also what is hunter under saddle level 1? There's amateur HUS level 1, amateur HUS, and open HUS, and I get those.


What have you worn to previous non-AQHA shows? Personally, I wouldn't change into my show clothes until I was ready to ride - don't want to chance getting dirty! At a minimum, sweats & jacket over your outfit. You want to look top notch, presentation is important at a show!

AQHA's Leveling program puts riders and/or horses in groups depending on how many points they've amassed. If this is your first AQHA show, than you won't have points yet, so you are most likely eligible for Level 1 classes with other novice entrants. See AQHA: About Leveling and AQHA: How Level Eligibility is Determined


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Cynical25 said:


> What have you worn to previous non-AQHA shows? Personally, I wouldn't change into my show clothes until I was ready to ride - don't want to chance getting dirty! At a minimum, sweats & jacket over your outfit. You want to look top notch, presentation is important at a show!
> 
> AQHA's Leveling program puts riders and/or horses in groups depending on how many points they've amassed. If this is your first AQHA show, than you won't have points yet, so you are most likely eligible for Level 1 classes with other novice entrants. See AQHA: About Leveling and AQHA: How Level Eligibility is Determined


I usually wear my breeches and boots and a T-shirt, then change into polo for a schooling show or show shirt and jacket and fix hair.


----------

